# Has anyone's golden had a nasal cavity tumor?



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

No experience here, but just wanted to send congratulatory wishes for sweet Reilly. Marking a year milestone is wonderful. Way to go handsome boy!


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

*That's wonderful news for your family and Reilly. Our first golden mix, Brandy had this. She didn't fair so well,although she did last much longer than predicted. Hers,our vet said at the time, was inoperable (sp.?) and he said she had about 3-6 months but she ended up being with us for a little over a year after that. I'm so glad things are going well and tell Reilly to "keep up the good work!"*


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

just a question, did you used to get kennel cough vaccine administered up the nose


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

2Retrievers222 said:


> just a question, did you used to get kennel cough vaccine administered up the nose


 
*As for Brandy, no.*


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

You know, now that you mention it, I think I do remember he got that once or twice! Why?


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

I believed my last dog Bailey might of had it , in his last year he got an occasional nose bleed. I didn't have the heart to put him through surgery, his mind was strong but his body was weak ( just shy of 15 yrs old)


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Starfire5 said:


> You know, now that you mention it, I think I do remember he got that once or twice! Why?


just reading some stories about it, heres one

I don't vaccinate against bordetella anymore since it's not life-threatening and is self-curing and self-limiting. My first GSD had the intra-nasal vac. 2 weeks later he developed a chronic bacterial sinusitis that continued til he died from lymphosarcoma 3 years later. He sneezed thick mucous and blood and we had to carry several towels with us everywhere he went, but we loved him so went the extra mile and cleaned up the mess. Two surgeries and many months of expensive antibiotic surgery did not cure the problem. I'd rather have a dog with kennel cough than a dead dog from too many vaccines. Several times a year to vaccinate against a disease that is not life-threatening might not be a really great idea. Be careful.............it might be too much of a good thingBordetella Vaccine
by Blitzen on 08 July 2005 - 00:07
*Blitzen*


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

My old guy had some bloody sneezing a few times in his last year, however it didn't ever continue past a day and he seemed fine otherwise. He was 12 at the time (border collie).

Lana


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

YIKES! But I don't agree that they can't die from kennel cough, as that is how we lost our first golden at the age of 7! He had an enlarged heart and he picked up kennel cough when we boarded him for only a few hours at our vet's office while we drove our daughter to college. He died several days later, despite being on antibiotics for the kennel cough.  I have never boarded our animals since.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Kennel cough can develop into pneumonia. Since I foster for rescue my dogs can be exposed several times to KC, so I'd rather protect them from a serious upper respiratory infection.


----------



## chisumw (Jun 6, 2010)

Starfire - we are going through a similar experience right now. How soon did you have the surgery and did Reilly have any side effects before and after the surgery.
Our issue right now is to decide what course of action, however Dixie our 9 yr old cannot sleep due to congestion of her nose. 
Does anyone know what we can do to assist her in breathing so she can rest? Thanks


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

We had the surgery as soon as we found out (within days). My vet used laser surgery and he did very well. No complications, no after effects at all. We then followed up with 3 weeks of daily radiation treatments at a specialty hospital. Altogether with the surgery and radiation, we spent about $8,000, but a year later, he is still with us and still healthy and, as far as we know, still cancer-free! YAY! He will be celebrating his 12th birthday in September if everything continues to go well.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

How's Reilly doing these days? He sure does have a sweet sugar face.:smooch:


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Wow, Copper's Mom, thanks for asking! Reilly continues to do very well! He's had no more signs of the cancer and it's been about 14 months since his treatment. He's starting to show some signs of canine dementia, however, and I've just started him on Colodin. But other than that, he's doing great - still goes for his walks every day, runs in the back yard, swims in the pool, barks at everything that moves outside. Sure doesn't act like he's almost 12!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

That is wonderful that Reilly is doing well and hopefully the new med will help with the dementia.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Good for Reilly! Glad he has beaten the cancer beast and is doing well. I hope the dementia does not worsen and he continues to be a happy active boy.


----------

